# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Posie] Posie de l'amour

## Le Pharaon

Veuillez partager ici avec nous des vers vous avez cris sur l'amour, en moins de cinq lignes si possible.

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Je suis juste une pauvre victime de la mer de l'amour 
>  la recherche d'une belle ile sur laquelle 
> mon coeur pourrait faire naufrage...


Je le trouve vraiment beau !  :;):

----------


## lou87

Hum...... Je ne sais pas si ce topic sera autoris.... (Pourquoi ? Je ne sais pas...)

Mais bon je vais y laisser aussi quelques mots....  ::P:  

_L'amour 
Est une lueur
Dans ton coeur
Pour toujours_

 ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::

----------


## lou87

> Lamour est cette merveilleuse chance quun autre vous aime encore quand vous ne pouvez plus vous aimer vous-mme. 
> 
> Jean Gutenno, Aventures de lEsprit

----------


## Zipyz

> Tous les hommes sont menteurs, inconstants, faux, bavards, hypocrites, orgueilleux et lches, mprisables et sensuels; toutes les femmes sont perfides, artificieuses, vaniteuses, curieuses et dpraves; le monde nest quun gout sans fond o les phoques les plus informes rampent et se tordent sur des montagnes de fange; mais il y a au monde une chose sainte et sublime, cest lunion de deux de ces tres si imparfaits et si affreux.
> 
>  On est souvent tromp en amour, souvent bless et souvent malheureux; mais on aime, et quand on est sur le bord de sa tombe, on se retourne pour regarder en arrire; et on se dit: "Jai souffert souvent, je me suis tromp quelquefois, mais jai aim. Cest moi qui ai vcu, et non pas un tre factice cr par mon orgueil et mon ennui

----------


## Le Pharaon

Merci  vous , tous ces mots me vont droit au coeur. Je parlais de vers cris par les tarvernaux themselves. Nul besoin d'tre trop long ou de faire des citations.  

Merci encore une fois de plus pour le plaisir que vous me procurez quand je vous lis.  :;):

----------


## GrandFather

@Zipyz : ce serait pas mal de citer l'auteur du texte cit, et l'ouvrage d'o il est extrait (en l'occurrence Alfred de Musset et "On ne badine pas avec l'amour").  :;):

----------


## Zipyz

> @Zipyz : ce serait pas mal de citer l'auteur du texte cit, et l'ouvrage d'o il est extrait (en l'occurrence Alfred de Musset et "On ne badine pas avec l'amour").


Excuse moi je pensait avoir donn le nom de l'auteur  ::oops::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

C'est plus fort que toi, hein ? Fallais que tu le cre ton topic sur la posie...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Janitrix

"Je la contemple assise sur le sable dor,
Mais moi, l'homme qui a tout os,
Je ne suis  ce moment capable de rien,
Son regard m'emporte si loin

J'oublie mes problmes, ma vie si misrable
Le monde qui m'entoure disparait,
Il ne laisse place qu'a un rve oubli
Une perfection si belle qu'inexplicable".

Je n'ai pas respct le nombre de syllabe, mais je l'ai fait vite fait, alors...
Je peux en poster d'autre mais beaucoup plus long que j'ai dans une jeunesse perdue  ::mrgreen::  .

----------


## sdx

Un grand merci pour avoir ouvert ce fil !




> L'oeil mle est par elle captiv
> Sinon au galop de retour
> Il s'tonne de la dsirer
> Connatre sur le champ, sur le jour.
> 
> Tournante sans cot ni force
> Le bal des amoureux se corse
> Et l'oeil intelligent et fier
> Annonce  chacun sa misre.
> ...


Je m'excuse de dpasser d'autant le nombre de lignes maximal indiqu, mais un pome tronqu perd beaucoup (je n'en voudrai  personne si je suis coup). Si vous aimez, oserai-je vous proposer ceci ?


Bonne inspiration  tous

----------


## Le Pharaon

[/I]

Ils sont o ? Bizur, nebule, Satch ...  ::mouarf::  




> C'est plus fort que toi, hein ? Fallais que tu le cre ton topic sur la posie...


Effectivement, je me suis rsolu  voir le monde qu' travers des vers, pour mieux voir les mystres qu'il me cache.  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> en attendant la prochaine coupe du monde


Sans cette phrase, j'appelais un exorciste...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Erwy

Si un Tag n'est ajout
A la trappe ce sujet sera pass

----------


## tigunn

::D:    bom bam dim donc:




> Cueille  ton coeur ces mystres:
> Les anges, eux mmes chasss;
> Cupidon, de ses traits empoisonns
> Dvoile a nos yeux les ether.

----------


## Satch

> Ils sont o ? Bizur, nebule, Satch ...


Tu l'auras voulu !!  :;): 

Entre profondment dans mon corps
Y dposer cette demie vie
Pour la joindre  la mienne, enfouie
Et crer quelque chose de fort !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Tu l'auras voulu !! 
> 
> Entre profondment dans mon corps
> Y dposer cette demie vie
> Pour la joindre  la mienne, enfouie
> Et crer quelque chose de fort !


Toi, tu va pas tre papa bientt ?  :;):

----------


## Satch

> Toi, tu va pas tre papa bientt ?


Ben si, justement  :;):

----------


## Aitone

Ma copine tant 2 jours en dplacement, je lui ai envoy ce texto ce matin :


> Ce que je n'aime pas quand je rve de toi, c'est le rveil... Je t'aime


Elle tait trop contente  ::P:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ce que je n'aime pas quand je rve de toi, c'est le rveil...


Attention : a n'envoyer que lors de ses deplacements !!!  ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Attention : a n'envoyer que lors de ses deplacements !!!


Tu fais le malin ! 
Compose nous des vers, et cesse de faire les critiques.  ::mouarf::  

On s'impatiente !

----------


## Aitone

Ah oui, fin juillet une collgue est partie faire sa vie ailleurs. Le jour de son dpart, j'ai balanc ce mail en gnral :



> Anas, ds ce soir tu ne seras plus l
> Une dernire fois nous allons te dire au revoir.
> Rayonnante, tu illuminais ici et l
> Et maintenant, nous n'allons quasiment plus te voir.
> 
> Voici pour nous une vraiment triste nouvelle
> On espre que tout va bien se passer pour toi
> Ici nous ne verrons plus tes doux yeux pastels
> Ravivants sans cesse la flamme de nos coeurs pour toi.
> ...


J'ai essay de afire des alexandrins (et on remarquera au passage la phrase AU REVOIR ANAIS TU NOUS MANQUERAS avec la premire lettre de chaque vers :;):  )

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Joli est, Aitone, ce que tu fait
> De talent, tu n'as pas manqu
> Si Buju continue a m'chauffer
> Au fesse, il va prendre mon pied


 ::aie::

----------


## Satch

Je savais pas que Yoda faisait de la posie...

----------


## Le Pharaon

haaa que je suis soulag..oui soulag aprs un long change de mots d'amour...je me sens si lger,si anim par l'motion,l'envie de pleurer pour l'amour...oh ..y'a rien de tel...quand il est partag,vcu et relat .....huuuuummmmmmmmmmm huuum


PS : *Aitone le chien* qui rend hommage  ceux qui l'ont abandonn !   :;):

----------


## Aitone

a chambre l ?

----------


## Le Pharaon

> a chambre l ?


Ne cesse surtout pas d'crire. J'ai apprci.

----------


## charly

ca parle pas vraiment d'amour mais bon 




> Mort et Peine dans une complainte geignent .
> Sans se soucier du temps futile et absent .
> Hermtiques  la moindre critique,
> Se livrent dans un dernier soupir
> A une danse langoureuse .
> 
> Tels des amants sous une lune bleue
> Se laissant aller au rythme des vagues,
> Brisant l'cume tristement nonchalante
> ...

----------


## tigunn

::):  C'est unjoli pome. Un couple bien funeste, il est vrai.

----------


## zeavan

*l'amour a quai*

Je voyage sur les rails de ton desir
m'arrete a la station de ton plaisir 
aller sans retour j'espere avoir pris
mon coeur sera poinconne pour la vie

zeavan, 20 janv 2007 
(ps: j'ai fait un effort pour repspecter certaine regle de poesie.)

----------


## Aitone

Bon ben Buju comme cela semble t'avoir plu, saches que c'est souvent mon "trip" quans je sais pas quoi faire. Ecrire un pome, si possible en Alexandrin, et qui reprend une phrase avec les premires lettres.
Ici, pour le dpart en vacances de ma collgue prfre...




> Par o pourrais-je commencer ce petit pome,
> A l'aube d'une nouvelle anne qui va commencer ?
> Serein, en regardant tes beaux yeux de diadme,
> Se lve en moi l'envie de pouvoir te souhaiter
> 
> Enormment de bonheur et plein de tendresse
> Dans ta vie amoureuse, amicale, au travail
> Evidemment, que de la joie pour une princesse !
> Bonne anne  toi et ton lgance royale...
> ...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bon ben Buju comme cela semble t'avoir plu, saches que c'est souvent mon "trip" quans je sais pas quoi faire. Ecrire un pome, si possible en Alexandrin, et qui reprend une phrase avec les premires lettres.
> Ici, pour le dpart en vacances de ma collgue prfre...


Si tu me dit que t'es clibataire, je te crois pas... avec des pomes comme ca ! Ou alors les femmes ont oublies ce que le mot "romantisme" veut dire (oui je sais moi non plus vu que ca veut pas QUE dire "posie") !

----------


## Aitone

> Si tu me dit que t'es clibataire, je te crois pas... avec des pomes comme ca ! Ou alors les femmes ont oublies ce que le mot "romantisme" veut dire (oui je sais moi non plus vu que ca veut pas QUE dire "posie") !


 :;):  Humour, maturit, posie et MODSTIE, c'est le secret  ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Ca traine en pleine priode St Valentin

----------


## Satch

> Des annes durant tu m'as guid 
> Emmerveillant mon monde plein de brumes 
> Toi qui es l'encre de ma plume 
> On t'a souvent mal identifie 
> Un sentiment si doux que l'amour 
> Rgente ma vie et a depuis toujours 
> Semant la joie tout au long de ton parcours 
> 
> Ca traine en pleine priode St Valentin


Un modle en terme de rgularit du nombre de pieds  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

C'est beau...  ::cry::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> C'est beau...


Je crois que je vais scher ma plume, pour viter les problmes cardio-vasculaires.  ::cry::  

Bonne continuation !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

PHP, je t'aime
De toi, je suis fou d'amour
Tu es mon sang, ma graine
Pour toujours

Tu m'aide dans ma programmation
Avec Javascript, avec MySQL
De toi, je voue une passion
Tel un rateau pour une pelle

PHP, je t'aime
Mes pages Web t'aime auss...

Krzzzzz....

"Oh, David, tu viens boire un caf ?"
"Ouai, j'arrive..."

----------


## spawntux

Magnifique j'adore  sniff ^^

----------


## Janitrix

Je sens peu  peu les tnbres m'envahir,
La fin est proche, mais je la laisse venir.
La vie m'a pris contre mon gr, telle une traitresse;
J'ai besoin de quitter ce monde sans tendresse.

L'attente est longue, mais le dnouement arrive,
Bientt, j'atteindrai les sentiers de l'autre rive,
Pour vivre ternellement sans maux ni douleur,
Je fui cette terre o rgne la terreur.

Je suis de nouveau en accord avec moi-mme,
Je regrette amrement cette vie gache,
Mais enfin, je me libre de cette haine,
Qui, de mon me, peu  peu,  s'est empare.

Mes amours fous n'ont pas t rcompenss,
Bien malgr moi, ils ont t mis de ct,
Je n'aurais pas t maitre de mon destin,
Jsus n'a pas voulu me donner de son pain.

Je vois dans cette mort une libration,
Un acte de dfense contre cette vie,
Qui n'a t pour moi qu'une maldiction;
Vous m'avez impos votre monde maudit.

Vous avez faonn un monde  votre image,
O l'amour et le respect ne sont que mirages,
Mais dans votre monde, o tout est  pourrir,
Mon seul choix possible aura t de mourrir.


J'tais dprssif, n'appelez pas les pompiers  ::mrgreen::  .

----------


## lou87

Trop tard  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::alerte::   ::alerte::   ::alerte::

----------


## Le Pharaon

...

----------


## hegros

Tu arrivas un beau matin,
En saison d'hiver,
Comme une lumire dans nos coeurs,
Comme une odeur de printemps,
Te voila ma premire,
Nous avons maintenant tout le temps,


Ami de la posie bonjour  ::lol::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Ami de la posie bonjour


Ami de la posie du "*sentiment*"  ::aie::

----------


## the_ugly

> Sophie,
> 
> Un instant, une goutte d'eau dans une vie,
> Et j'ai pu croiser ton regard, et te froler,
> Toute la joie dont mon coeur s'est rempli,
> Ne peut cacher la douleur de devoir m'ecarter
> 
> J'en finirais presque par renier ma vie
> Remonter le temps, dussais-je tre maudit
> ...


M****, a me fait chialer.

----------


## Le Pharaon

O est le post de Lou87 ?  ::roll::

----------


## lou87

Nul part, je l'ai enlev car finalement je ne le trouvais pas si bien.  :;):  

Promis j'en fait un autre mieux, t'en fait pas. ^_^

----------


## Le Pharaon

*A lou87*

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Buju serait il amoureux ?  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Buju serait il amoureux ?


Faut surtout pas troller, buju a rendu l'me.  ::D:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Faut surtout pas troller, buju a rendu l'me.


Tu te sent vis par ma rflexion ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Tu te sent vis par ma rflexion ?


Non, sauf qu' la place je prfrerais des remerciements de la part de loup.  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Le cur m'avait demand d'crire un texte de demande de pardon  son enfant pour la communion, comme il en avait pas voulu je le met ici mme si c'est pas un pome....



> Le pardon
> Apprendre  donner ou pouvoir rclamer,
> Le pardon
> Savoir prsenter ou la force d'accepter,
> Le pardon
> Est un cadeau prcieux que je dois te transmettre.
> 
> Il domine les lois et la justice humaine
> Il saura te dfendre contre tes pires ennemis
> ...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Non, sauf qu' la place je prferais des remerciements de la part de loup.


Oh, mais je suis sur qu'elle a ador ton ode et que a fait 3 jours qu'elle cherche ses mots pour exprimer son bonheur d'avoir lu un aussi joli texte

----------


## lou87

Merci pour ce beau pome.  ::):  

Et dsole de n'avoir put te le dire plus tt disons que j'ai beaucoup de travail  faire, dont je n'en voit pas le bout et qu'il faut que je termine au plus vite.  ::oops::  

Ds que se sera termin je mis met pour le pome.  ::):

----------


## Janitrix

J'ai fait celui l au tout dbut de l'anne pour une fille de ma classe, sans lui montrer bien sur  ::oops:: , du moins au dbut. On a sympathiser par la suite, et je lui ai montr.




> Un regard plein de gentillesse
> 	Un regard remplit de tendresse
> 	Tant de pouvoir, tant de devoir
> 	Tant de grce, on ne peut y croire
> 
> 	Un ange aux pouvoirs divins
> 	Un ange aux pouvoirs sans fin
> 	Tu es parfaite, avec tes dfauts
> 	En toi, il n'y a rien de faux
> ...


D'accord a se voit clairement que c'est quelqu'un de 15 ans qui la crit  ::aie::

----------


## lou87

Mais c'est mignon tout plein !!!!  :;):

----------


## Tdeny

> Avec quoi donc riment mes mains ?
> Est-ce donc bien avec demain ?
> Ou bien plutt avec chagrin…
> Non, c’est toujours avec encore,
> Quand je vois en beaut ton corps,
> Et reviens qu’elles riment alors.
> 
> Toi que mon esprit caresse,
> Et toujours mon cœur compresse,
> ...

----------


## Tdeny

Une petite maxime intressante...



> Il y a savoir et savoir faire, et quand on sait faire, a finit toujours par se savoir.
> (Czanne)





> C’tait l’heure
> De ton bonheur.
> Et j’y tais.
> C’tait l’heure,
> De mon bonheur.
> Et tu y tais.
> C’tait l’heure
> De cette chose,
> De cette cause,
> ...

----------


## Le Pharaon

...

Le veux-tu ce bouquet?   ::oops::

----------


## SnakemaN

Issu de mon blog  :;): 




> Ne pleure plus jolie petite fe,
> crature des bois enivrant
> seule et solitaire, sanglotant
> au creux d'un arbre eclis
> 
> regarde et coute les feuilles
> bruissant sous le vent
> rvlant leurs envers d'argent
> ne reste donc plus seule
> ...


08.08.2006

----------


## Janitrix

> Inspir par une mlodie envotante,
> J'cris ces quelques vers pour briser cette chane,
> Qui retient malgr moi une passion brlante,
> Et empche mon coeur de battre sans peine.
> 
> Je n'attends rien d'elle, seulement un sourire,
> Qui de son clat m'empcherait de mourir.
> Car je l'aime de tout mon tre et plus encore,
> Sans signe de sa part, je suis un homme mort !
> ...

----------


## MaliciaR

Dommage que ce topic soit tomb dans l'oubli...

Je n'cris pas de la posie, mais j'en lis beaucoup. Et voil quelques mots de ce pote extraordinaire qu'est Prvert :


_Pour toi mon amour

Je suis all au march aux oiseaux
Et j'ai achet des oiseaux
Pour toi
mon amour
Je suis all au march aux fleurs
Et j'ai achet des fleurs
Pour toi
mon amour
Je suis all au march  la ferraille
Et j'ai achet des chanes
De lourdes chanes
Pour toi
mon amour
Et puis je suis all au march aux esclaves
Et je t'ai cherche
Mais je ne t'ai pas trouve
mon amour _

----------


## r0d

Allez, tant maintenant persuad que le ridicule ne tue pas, sans quoi je ne serai plus l depuis longtemps, je me lance:


_Si longtemps les yeux riv sur cet horizon
Je me perdis sur un sentier  l'abandon
Et c'est alors que nos routes se sont croises

Puis tu m'as pris la main, m'as montr ton chemin
M'as propos enfin de visiter le mien
Et nous partmes ainsi, nous nous tions trouvs

Maintenant j'essaie d'amnager le parcours
J'y plante des fleurs aux doux parfums irrels.
De nouvelles couleurs rayonnent dans mon ciel
C'est le reflet crpusculaire de notre amour
_

----------


## lper

> Dommage que ce topic soit tomb dans l'oubli...
> 
> Je n'cris pas de la posie, mais j'en lis beaucoup. Et voil quelques mots de ce pote extraordinaire qu'est Prvert :
> 
> 
> _Pour toi mon amour
> 
> Je suis all au march aux oiseaux
> Et j'ai achet des oiseaux
> ...


Quel beau message....




> L'amour vache, a te branche pas ?


 ::aie::

----------

